# Masscops.com bumpersticker, strikes out in Boston



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/rnr/331707457.html

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2007-05-15, 8:41PM EDT

To bad your dum ass gave me a ticket for running a yellow light and for 150.00 ticket, next time save your time and paperwork, you should of noticed my police sticker. it was right in your face, unless you are a rookie. Too bad you tried to wait to put it in, so I could not get it taken care of. too bad I am more intelligent than you, your ticket was ripped up, the moment you passed it into my hands, all I need is the red numbers. Next time think twice before you try to screw another cop, jack ass.

* Location: boston

PostingID: 331707457


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL, WTF? "Too bad you gave me a ticket for a yellow light and a $150 ticket" How can you give a ticket for a ticket? Obviously this guy isn't as smart as he says he is, why didn't he just call the LEO up himself? Does he really think the guys gonna read craig's list? What an idiot.


----------



## BSP4141 (Jun 16, 2006)

i don't get it


----------



## kidiaz (Jan 2, 2007)

must be a whacker?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Well it seems that this fellow was using his trusty masscops.com bumper sticker (or some kind of sticker), is purporting to be a LEO, and got a ticket for "crashing the amber".
Evidently he has poor grammar and poor spelling to his credit but is able to make tickets disappear.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

My question is this, why would he advertise the fact, on a public forum mind you, that he can get a ticket fixed?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

tazoez said:


> My question is this, why would he advertise the fact, on a public forum mind you, that he can get a ticket fixed?


 cause he's full of shit and a moron


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

What are the "red numbers?"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

tazoez said:


> My question is this, why would he advertise the fact, on a public forum mind you, that he can get a ticket fixed?


Why is it, every time you stop a scrot, they drop every cops name they can think of.....? It's the same thing. Those people annoy me.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

NewEngland2007 said:


> What are the "red numbers?"


The cite #.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

If he wants to make the ticket disappear, rip it up and throw it away. Default is a wonderful thing.


----------



## goodieblueshoe (Apr 20, 2007)

LMAO. What an idiot. :!: :huh:


----------

